# Gender presentation



## sandpiperlily

How do you express the concept of "*gender presentation*" in Spanish? 

It's not your gender identity (e.g. male, female, nonbinary, genderfluid, etc).  Rather, it's the way that you express your gender to the world.  For example, I might identity as a woman (my gender identity) and wear very masculine clothes, refuse to wear makeup, cut my hair short, etc.  If someone tells me, "you need to act more like a woman, with heels and makeup and dresses," then they are criticizing my gender presentation, not my gender identity.

"*Presentación de género*" doesn't seem to make much sense.  "*Expresión de género*" maybe?


----------



## The Newt

Erving Goffman's _The Presentation of Self..._ is translated as _La presentación de la persona_..., so I would think that _Presentación de género_ might also work.


----------



## Circunflejo

The Newt said:


> I would think that _Presentación de género_ might also work.


No, it doesn't.


sandpiperlily said:


> "*Expresión de género*" maybe?


Most likely.


----------



## Ballenero

Sé que este es un tema polémico,
yo diría:  Apariencia.
Se podría añadir "de género o sexual" aunque yo no lo veo necesario.


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> yo diría: Apariencia.


Me parece un concepto bastante alejado de lo que se pretende expresar. No considero que en el ejemplo que se nos ha presentado se esté criticando el género que se aparenta.


----------



## gengo

In case you NSSs are confused, I'll add that I didn't understand this term until I read Lily's explanation.  I've never heard it used (despite living in San Francisco), and although I have no doubt that it is used as Lily says, I'd say it isn't really in widespread use.  Therefore, I think it's OK if the Spanish sounds a bit unusual or unfamiliar.


----------



## franzjekill

Ballenero said:


> yo diría: Apariencia.
> Se podría añadir "de género o sexual" aunque yo no lo veo necesario.


De acuerdo con lo primero, no creo que haya un término mejor, pero no así con lo segundo, pienso que es necesario especificarlo: critican su apariencia de género. Si solo dijeses que se critica su apariencia, sin saber por qué es que la critican, podría pensarse en cualquier aspecto exterior de la persona, siendo que en este caso lo que se critica es que no siga las costumbres de apariencia más comunes de su género.


----------



## sarah_

sandpiperlily said:


> "Expresión de género" maybe?


Por lo que parece es el término que se emplea:

https://www.boe.es/buscar/pdf/2016/BOE-A-2016-6728-consolidado.pdf
*Ley* 2/2016, de 29 de marzo, de Identidad y *Expresión de Género *e Igualdad Social y no Discriminación de la Comunidad de Madrid.

ONU Libres e Iguales | DEFINITIONS
*Expresión de género*
La expresión de género es la forma en que manifestamos nuestro género mediante nuestro comportamiento y nuestra apariencia. La expresión de género puede ser masculina, femenina, andrógina o cualquier combinación de las tres. Para muchas personas, su expresión de género se ajusta a las ideas que la sociedad considera apropiadas para su género, mientras que para otras no. Las personas cuya expresión de género no se ajusta a las normas y expectativas sociales, como los hombres que son percibidos como “afeminados” o las mujeres consideradas “masculinas”, suelen ser objeto de duros castigos como acosos y agresiones físicas, sexuales o psicológicas. La expresión de género de una persona no siempre está vinculada con su sexo biológico, su identidad de género o su orientación sexual.


----------



## Rocko!

Sí, coincido con Ballenero y Franzjekill, la expresión en inglés habla de la "apariencia sexual"; del hecho de si la apariencia de una persona corresponde o no a la de una mujer femenina o la de un hombre masculino.

En el párrafo en inglés vemos el caso de una mujer cuya apariencia sexual es la de una mujer "masculina".


----------



## Circunflejo

franzjekill said:


> De acuerdo con lo primero, no creo que haya un término mejor





Rocko! said:


> Sí, coincido con Ballenero y Franzjekill, la expresión en inglés habla de la "apariencia sexual"



Quizá convenga que vuelvan a leer cómo se nos definió la expresión:



sandpiperlily said:


> it's the way that you express your gender to the world.



Express y gender, ni apariencia ni sexual.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> Quizá convenga que vuelvan a leer cómo se nos definió la expresión.


El problema era (era) que expresión de género no tenía (tenía) sentido en español. Y el uso en la legislación española no era suficiente, pero ahora que Sarah agregó la definición de la ONU, para mí queda claro que sí es “expresión de género”.
No es por gustos, hay razones.
Había una razón: no “sonaba” bien (no parecía tener sentido). Y ahora hay una nueva razón y de peso: la ONU lo propone; así que para mí está bien.

De hecho, ahora lo oigo normal: “Le critican cómo luce, le critican su expresión de género (su género mental).


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> El problema era (era) que expresión de género no tenía (tenía) sentido en español.


...para alguien que no estuviera mínimamente familiarizado con ese tipo de vocabulario como parece ser su caso por lo que trasluce de los comentarios que ha realizado en este hilo. Busque _expresión de género_ en cualquier buscador y verá que los resultados se cuentan por millones.


----------



## sarah_

Rocko! said:


> ahora que Sarah agregó la definición de la ONU


No sé a qué te refieres con eso. Yo no he añadido nada. Los ejemplos del BOE y de la ONU los hice constar desde el principio de  mi participación en el hilo.


Rocko! said:


> El problema era (era) que expresión de género no tenía (tenía) sentido en español. Y el uso en la legislación española no era suficiente,


 Bueno, implicaría que sí "tendría sentido", como mínimo, en español de España.


Circunflejo said:


> ...para alguien que no estuviera mínimamente familiarizado con ese tipo de vocabulario como parece ser su caso por lo que trasluce de los comentarios que ha realizado en este hilo. Busque _expresión de género_ en cualquier buscador y verá que los resultados se cuentan por millones.


----------



## gato radioso

sandpiperlily said:


> How do you express the concept of "*gender presentation*" in Spanish?
> 
> It's not your gender identity (e.g. male, female, nonbinary, genderfluid, etc).  Rather, it's the way that you express your gender to the world.  For example, I might identity as a woman (my gender identity) and wear very masculine clothes, refuse to wear makeup, cut my hair short, etc.  If someone tells me, "you need to act more like a woman, with heels and makeup and dresses," then they are criticizing my gender presentation, not my gender identity.
> 
> "*Presentación de género*" doesn't seem to make much sense.  "*Expresión de género*" maybe?


Are you looking for technical/legal or colloquial terms?
In the usual speech, we'd simple say masculino or femenino used as adjectives.
If a girl of eight liked playing football instead of dolls, her parents would tell that her daughter is a bit "masculina" or "chicazo", but this wouldnt have any special connotation.
If a man had soft voice or gestures, he would be called femenino.


----------



## Rocko!

sarah_ said:


> No sé a qué te refieres con eso. Yo no he añadido nada. Los ejemplos del BOE y de la ONU los hice constar desde el principio de  mi participación en el hilo...


Sé que dices la verdad, pero no lo recuerdo (leo muchas cosas al día pero soy mal lector).



gato radioso said:


> In a usual speech, we'd simple say masculino or femenino used as adjectives.
> If a girl of eight liked playing football instead of dolls, her parents would tell that her daughter is a bit "masculina" or "chicazo", but this wouldnt have any special connotation.
> If a man had soft voice or gestures, he would be called femenino.


Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo porque eso es lo normal hasta nuestros días para los que no estamos muy metidos en estos temas. Las nuevas expresiones nos suenan un poco extrañas a algunos, y seguramente nos acostumbraremos a ellas con el tiempo.


----------



## sarah_

Rocko! said:


> soy mal lector).


 Ya veo, ya...



gato radioso said:


> Are you looking for technical/legal or colloquial terms?


La pregunta es muy concreta: "gender presentation".  Y el contexto que ha dado, distinguiéndolo de "gender identity", yo creo que también es muy claro:
Gender identity - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Gender expression*
_Gender expression (also called, "gender presentation") means how a person dresses, looks, and acts, in ways that might affect how other people view their gender. Someone who wears men's clothes and acts in a masculine way has a male gender expression.  Someone who wears women's clothes and acts in a feminine way has a female gender expression. This is different from gender identity because people can choose to look or behave one way even if that is not how they feel inside. Sometimes people call this gender presentation or just presentation. _


----------



## Rocko!

Parece que* no soy el único que lee mal.*
El nuevo texto que nos ha compartido Sarah, viene con un nuevo problema que me hace percatarme de que nunca resolvimos el problema del hilo:

_"Gender expression (also called, "gender presentation")"_

Entonces no podemos usar "expresión de género" como solución al hilo, porque el asunto era usar o no usar "presentación" en la traducción.

Sobre "presentación de género", esta vez no hay los millones. Google dice que hay 17,000 resultados, pero* no los tiene*, (estadísticas infladas) ya que si vamos al final de la búsqueda, vemos que solo hay 26 en Google.

Propongo eso, "presentación de género", o "apariencia sexual", dependiendo de a quien o a qué público va dirigido el texto.


----------



## sarah_

"Gender presentation", según la wiki, es otra forma de referirse en inglés a "gender expression".
Y en español ese CONCEPTO se llama "expresión de género".
No sé que sentido tiene que le des a *@sandpiperlily *opciones que tú mismo reconoces que no devuelven ni resultados en Google.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> Entonces no podemos usar "expresión de género" como solución al hilo, porque el asunto era usar o no usar "presentación" en la traducción.


Me parece que se está liando. @sandpiperlily dijo que presentación de género no parecía tener mucho sentido (opinión que comparto) y preguntó si se podía decir expresión de género (opción que me parece la más adecuada). Le copio literalmente lo que dijo:


sandpiperlily said:


> "*Presentación de género*" doesn't seem to make much sense. "*Expresión de género*" maybe?





Rocko! said:


> Propongo eso, "presentación de género", o "apariencia sexual", dependiendo de a quien o a qué público va dirigido el texto.


Apariencia sexual, como dije antes, es un concepto bastante alejado de lo que se pretende expresar. En lo que hace referencia a presentación de género, creo que es evidente que una expresión de la que según usted se encuentran 26 ejemplos de uso no representa el modo habitual de expresar un concepto en un idioma cuando en ese mismo idioma hay otra expresión de la que se encuentran millones de ejemplos de uso; todo ello dando por supuesto que el significado atribuido a presentación de género se ajusta a la definición de _gender presentation _que nos dio @sandpiperlily en el mensaje con el que se abrió el hilo ya que @sarah_ sí que ha proporcionado una definición de expresión de género, pero nadie ha dado aún una definición de presentación de género.


----------



## Rocko!

Yo me atengo a lo dicho por el OP:
...the way that you *express *your gender to the world (...) they are criticizing my gender *presentation*.
"Presentación de género" doesn't seem to make much sense.  "Expresión de género" maybe?

La dificultad reside en que "expresión de género", digan lo que digan, significa básicamente "expresión del hecho de ser mujer o ser hombre", y que el otro significado, el visto aquí, y muy reciente en la historia, y que es "expresión de la identificación que alguien tiene con un género no biológico que considera como propio  (identidad de género)", no tenemos por qué entenderlo los que no estamos familiarizados con este lenguaje, sin que esto signifique ni intolerancia ni rechazo, simplemente desconocimiento de lo nuevo y conocimiento de lo acostumbrado, siendo lo acostumbrado que género signifique, en humanos, que alguien es hombre o mujer en lo biológico.

Me parece bien "expresión de género", pero ¿como traducirían?  _"Gender expression (also called, "gender presentation")"_

No me salgan por la tangente, que si yo les entiendo, seguramente me entienden (nos "entienden", porque varios opinamos diferente en este hilo).

Que sea lo que el OP quiera.

De que suena raro cuando uno no sabe de qué va lo cosa, suena raro.


----------



## gato radioso

sarah_ said:


> Ya veo, ya...
> 
> 
> La pregunta es muy concreta: "gender presentation".  Y el contexto que ha dado, distinguiéndolo de "gender identity", yo creo que también es muy claro:
> Gender identity - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Gender expression*
> _Gender expression (also called, "gender presentation") means how a person dresses, looks, and acts, in ways that might affect how other people view their gender. Someone who wears men's clothes and acts in a masculine way has a male gender expression.  Someone who wears women's clothes and acts in a feminine way has a female gender expression. This is different from gender identity because people can choose to look or behave one way even if that is not how they feel inside. Sometimes people call this gender presentation or just presentation. _


La dificultad no es el concepto, que es claro y fácil de entender.
Lo más complejo es hallar una expresión equivalente sin tener que dar muchos circunloquios, ya que éstos son"palabros", términos recién creados con cierta artificiosidad que se usan en contextos legales o técnicos y que son desconocidos como tales por el hablante medio, al no estar aún consolidados. Dudaría yo que hubiera más de un 1% de hablantes de español nativos que estuviesen familiarizados con la expresión que se nos ofrece o la usaran con frecuencia. De ahi que le preguntase, porque es más fácil traducir de una lengua a otra términos técnicos que por ejemplo sus equivalentes coloquiales, que son más complicados de trasladar fielmente.


----------



## sarah_

gato radioso said:


> Si, pero esos son "palabros", términos recién creados con cierta artificiosidad que se usan en contextos legales o técnicos y que son desconocidos como tales por el hablante medio. Dudaría yo que hubiera más de un 1% de hablantes de español nativos que estuviesen familiarizados con la expresión que se nos ofrece o la usaran con frecuencia. De ahi que le preguntase, porque es más fácil traducir de una lengua a otra términos técnicos que por ejemplo sus equivalentes coloquiales, que son más complicados de trasladar fielmente.


Pero es que eso también pasa con "gender presentation". A eso me refería cuando te apunté que, desde mi punto de vista, ya se había clarificado el contexto. Pero bueno, que preguntar nunca está de más.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> Me parece bien "expresión de género", pero ¿como traducirían? _"Gender expression (also called, "gender presentation")"_


No soy un traductor profesional por lo que desconozco qué se hace en estos casos aunque presupongo que los requisitos que haya impuesto el cliente tendrán algo que ver. Yo diría expresión de género y pondría una nota a pie de página en la que citaría el texto original, explicaría que el original en inglés cita los dos nombres que tiene este concepto en inglés e indicaría que se ha optado por traducir el concepto con un único nombre ya que en español carecemos de más nombres para denominar a este concepto.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> No soy un traductor profesional por lo que desconozco qué se hace en estos casos aunque presupongo que los requisitos que haya impuesto el cliente tendrán algo que ver. Yo diría expresión de género y pondría una nota a pie de página en la que citaría el texto original, explicaría que el original en inglés cita los dos nombres que tiene este concepto en inglés e indicaría que se ha optado por traducir el concepto con un único nombre ya que en español carecemos de más nombres para denominar a este concepto.


Yo tampoco soy traductor.
Y sí, queda claro que "expresión de género" es lo que va en esta ocasión, aunque no sea una expresión tan clara como otras expresiones más transparentes, como "apariencia", pero al final es jerga.


----------



## Ballenero

I think that "gender expression" or "gender presentation" is the way in which each one develops their gender identity, and basically depends on two factors: look or appearance and behavior.
I prefer "Presentación de género".
"Expresión de género" also would be right. 
Other options that also seem right to me are:
- Demostración de género.
- Escenificación de género.
- Interpretación de género.
- Manifestación de género.
- Representación de género.
- Visibilización de género.


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> I prefer "Presentación de género".


A mi eso de presentación de género me suena a lo que hacen los comerciantes cuando exponen su producto.


----------



## iribela

No había visto hasta ahora ni "presentación de género" ni "gender presentation". Por lo que veo en internet, "gender presentation" no es más que otra forma de decir "gender expression" (expresión de género).
No sé si me pasó, pero no veo a quién va dirigida la traducción del OP. De todos modos, comparto este glosario por si sirve: https://www.conapred.org.mx/documentos_cedoc/Glosario_TDSyG_WEB.pdf


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Por resumir, es (sutilmente) distinto_ la apariencia_ (lo que uno aparenta, el aspecto o parecer exterior) que el modo en que uno _se presenta_ ante los demás. La *expresión de género* (_gender expression _o _gender presentation_ en inglés) hace referencia a la forma en que uno actúa, se viste o se comporta. La apariencia haría referencia a cómo perciben los demás esa expresión de género, en base generalmente a una interpretación sexual binaria (masculina o femenina), donde cabrán gradaciones en función del caso.

Por otro lado, la expresión de género puede ser congruente o no con la identidad de género. Aunque los individuos tienden generalmente a representarse según el género "sentido" individualmente (que no tiene por qué corresponderse con el género físico o genético), a veces asimilando o ajustando su expresión a la respuesta social esperada o deseada, la expresión de género no debe asumirse como representación de dicho género "sentido" -pues no necesariamente lo es. Piénsese por poner sólo un ejemplo en una mujer que se expresa con rasgos que, socialmente, se caracterizarían como masculinos. Masculino, aquí, sería la respuesta social a su forma de expresión de género; esto es, su apariencia, que alude así a lo que el sujeto parece, socialmente (una mujer masculina, un hombre, un trans, etc.). Por otro lado, femenino sería el género "genético" del sujeto en este caso, mientras que el género "sentido" en nuestro ejemplo podría ser también femenino (cisgénero), o bien queer, fluido o cualquier otro. Su expresión, en cambio, es la que es, más allá o independientemente de la apariencia, de su género físico, de su identidad o de su orientación sexual.

La expresión de género podría así describirse también como "representación de género", en tanto que manera de representar el género que el sujeto escoge, aunque "representación de género" es utilizado en castellano con sentido diferente, por lo que no sería recomendable su uso con el sentido de "expresión" por dar, necesariamente, lugar a confusión. "Presentación de género" sería otra forma de expresarlo, calcada del inglés, aunque su sentido resulta igualmente ambiguo en castellano, y definitivamente no se usa con el sentido de "expresión". Otras opciones, como las planteadas por Ballenero (demostración de género, escenificación de género) plantean problemas parecidos. "*Manifestación de género*" merece mención a parte, pues resulta en todo punto ajustada, y es efectivamente utilizada con el sentido de "expresión". Ver por ejemplo aquí.

Así pues, a efectos de traducción de "_gender expression (also known as gender presentation)_", diría que puede aludirse únicamente a "expresión de género" y utilizarse ésta para traducir ambos, _gender expression_ y _gender presentation_, si bien cabe plantearse utilizar como equivalente "manifestación de género" (_gender presentation_);

_La_* expresión de género *_(también referida como _*manifestación de género*_)... _


----------



## Rocko!

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> _La expresión de género (también referida como *manifestación *de género)... _


Suena bien; y la traductora, Inger Flem, está muy involucrada en estos temas, según se puede constatar al buscarla en Google.
Entonces ya tenemos las dos, gracias a que tú encontraste la que faltaba, Chema: 1.- Expresión de género y, 2.- manifestación de género.
Digamos que la primera es predominante y la segunda una buena opción.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Gracias, Rocko. Y sí, _manifestación de género _me parece una alternativa ajustada a _expresión de género_ y una buena opción para traducir _gender presentation._ Pero al César lo que es del César; Ballenero la mencionó primero


----------



## Rocko!

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Pero al César lo que es del César; Ballenero la mencionó primero


Cada día que pasa me vuelvo más descuidado al leer y comentar, perdonen.
¡¡¡Bravo, Ballenero!!!


----------



## sandpiperlily

Very interesting thread! Muchas gracias a todxs por compartir sus pensamientos.


----------

